# Bob Sykes Bull Red fishing



## AVIDfisherman

I'm new to this forum. Tomorrow morning around 5:30am I will be trying BS bridge in search of bull reds. I will be using live pinfish, shrimp, and cut bait menhaden. I fished BS before and only snagged some flounder when bottom fishing. If anyone has any advice (baits&rigs) for me it would be much appreciated. I will post pics of what I catch. :thumbup:


----------



## southern yakker

I'm not sure about morning but I know at night the bulls are there.check out the live report started by mcface in this section and you will find lots of info about them.


----------



## Smarty

I caught my last one the other night on a white trout head. Anything with a scent especially fresh bait will work. Just be prepared with some fairly heavy line. Why get broke off when you can use heavy line and really feel the power of a strong fish. Let me know if you hook into a flashlight :wallbash:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I'm reading it right now... It's an amazing thread what a incredible angler. I would go at night but, i just got off work tonight and i need some sleep. I think I might snag something. If not i'll move from there to simpson river. I live right near there and always catch some real decent white trout using small white trout cut bait & croaker. I've heard there are some reds out there in simpson river pier.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I've got 25lb on one pole and 15lb on the other with a 30lb leader on both. I'm going to try menhaden on 2 poles and live pinfish on 2 poles and see what happens. I think tomorrow will be a good day.


----------



## southern yakker

Men Haden is redfish candy out there! Your setups should do just fine but don't work then too hard with the 15 lb test. I'm nit sure how the fishing will be that early but good luck!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I guess i need to set some kinda of drag on the 15lb pole to make sure the line doesn't snap. I'll be really pissed off if i miss it. I've yet to catch a red all year and i hope tomorrow will be my day. I've learned a lot of this site and I'm going to put it into use tomorrow. McFace has a great thread and using all his tips and what not for tomorrow. One question I do have is what side of bridge should i throw over? Under neath the bridge? Or on the bayside?


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah you definitely need drag! And set it really loose until you grab the rod then after you set he hook tighten down on the drag some but let the fish run still.it really doesnt what side but its harder to get them in underneath the bridge. I've caught them on both sides. Make sure to bring a bridge net!


----------



## Smarty

If fishing for reds I would suggest casting in the direction the current is going. Typically from my experience they will initially try and use the current to assist them in getting away with the bait. Once they know they're hooked good they will try and run parallel to the bridge in an attempt to dodge inward and around a pilon to cut you off. With heavy enough line you can turn their head before they get to the pilon which will give you a little more fighting time in an attempt to wear them out. Also usually once their head is up out of the water they will go belly up and you've got them. That is unless you run across that joker I caught the other night. I've caught hundreds of bull reds and that was the 1st time I've ever seen one get a second wind once belly up! 25lb test with a 30lb leader will work okay. Just set your drag just easy enough where they can peel off some line yet hard enough to set the hook.


----------



## Smarty

Oh yeah, try and use a large circle hook so it will get hooked in the side of the mouth and not kill the fish. We need it to produce some slot reds for me to cook later :thumbsup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Yeah you definitely need drag! And set it really loose until you grab the rod then after you set he hook tighten down on the drag some but let the fish run still.it really doesnt what side but its harder to get them in underneath the bridge. I've caught them on both sides. Make sure to bring a bridge net!


 I will. Sounds good and yes i got my bridge net. i'll just cast on the bayside. I don't feel like letting them get me around the piling.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah i lot large circle hooks. i've realized that even with the trout the catch the hook ends up in the side of their mouth almost every time. Thank you for the advice Smarty! I'll let you know how my day goes tomorrow! I might do some live updates with some pics of what I'm catching.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

So far only 7 white trout off some doa shrimp.. while catching some pinfiah at 3mb now headed to bob sykes


----------



## holicori

Everything you need to know about catching bull reds:

Bob Sykes definitely has them there, either side although I find the gulf breeze side has more rocks to snag up on. 

You will definitely want to use 30lb test, its possible to even get em with 15lb pp, but why when you can use heavier? 

The bulls run at night! They have a sweet spot between 7:30-11:30. I've almost always caught my first red of the night between 7:20-7:40. 

Use a simple carolina rig. Use a 4oz to the mainline, swivel, then about 2.4-3ft of a leader. Mono leaders are fine since reds don't have teeth, just strong jaws (Steel leaders aren't required). 

When you get a bite....trust me you'll know. Give it a few reels to get the hook tight, then loosen the drag. Make him take the the drag, and make the drag wear him out. About 5-10min you'll have the bull belly side up below you. This is when you've "won". But those 5-10min are crucial to be "his" time to run....if not your success is lessened. 

At this point, you have 2 options. You can net him, or beach him. I personally beach them when Im alone. One they are belly side up and whooped, I just set the drag extremely loose, and hold the pole away from the bridge and walk em down. They float really easy on top of the water. 

Be sure you are away of the pilons and walk away from those while fighting to keep him away from them. I use 50lb mono so I can tug him a good bit more than most. 

A 6/0 circle hook works amazingly perfect for them. My set up is 50lb mono mainline, 4oz egg, 2.5-3ft of 60lb mono leader, and then a 6/0 circle hook. I use uniknots for the mainlines and swivels, and a palmer knot for the hook. No break offs yet. 

Good luck and let us know how it all goes bud, but you are definitely wanna go at night. 

Check out the live reports thread started by mcface. The ones posting on there alot, mcface, southern yak, and sometimes me, post on there alot because we know what works, and the pics prove themselves. 

Good luck bud.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I guess i bought the wrong hooks i have 5/0 circle hooks only thing ive got so far is some flounder. Thank you for that information. I forgot my bridge net so hopefully some local people will let me borrow thiers. Im using life pinfish and manhaden so hopefully ill get some luck. I wish i could fish tonight.


----------



## holicori

Id still use the 5/0. They will work too. Ive just seen the 6/0 work flawlessly. Perfect size to bait the hook, sets beautifully too. 

Now....I do use a 4/0 when using shrimp. Sometimes ill use live shrimp for reds....mostly to see if anything else is out there (like yesterday I got a snapper) but 4/0 and a big ass shrimp is smallest ill go for reds. If im targeting sheep or pomp ill switch up to smaller hook sizes.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Right. Well bob sykes is a bust. Its too windy current has been the same for 3hrs i dont reccomend fishing here today. Im about to pack and head to simpson river pier. Wind is steadily picking up. Blowing so hard i cant get a good cast getting bites early this morning a few flounder and something was tearing up thr pinfish i threw in.


----------



## flukedaddy

I would hardly call a few flounder a bust. Any size to them?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

10-12ins i caught 3. All off live pinfish. Menhaden doesnt stay on a hook very well i learned. I think we will all have to go out fishy one night with McFace and a couple of other members im a visual learner.


----------



## holicori

Yea, the menhaden is a lil tricky to get to stick on the hook, espcially bigger pieces. Usually when its frozen its not as bad. When I'm having trouble, I try to hook it right underneath the backbone that runs down the middle of them. 

Approximately how large where the pinfish you were using for the flounder?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I see that. I lost a whole manhaden when i casted. The pinfish were about 3ins. Not very big. I rigged them on the tail. Its really too damn windy to even cast. Its rediculous. I might tru laterthis weekend again. Right now im at simpsons. Kinda windy here too.


----------



## holicori

Theres a good chance youll snag a slot red there tonight with this cold front and low pressure. They go up in the rivers when it gets cold


----------



## southern yakker

I'll most likely be fishing Saturday and I'll see If mcface will join. Feel free to come out and learn some stuff. We have caught many bullreds together.


----------



## MathGeek

I use 30-50 lb power pro for bull reds. You have to be able to turn them when they are headed for structure.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

holicori said:


> Theres a good chance youll snag a slot red there tonight with this cold front and low pressure. They go up in the rivers when it gets cold


Yeah i left and got home at 3:30 wind made it so i couldnt get a good cast.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> I'll most likely be fishing Saturday and I'll see If mcface will join. Feel free to come out and learn some stuff. We have caught many bullreds together.


I would be interested in fishing with yall. Just give me the place and time. I guess it will be night time when we go?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

MathGeek said:


> I use 30-50 lb power pro for bull reds. You have to be able to turn them when they are headed for structure.


I will take your advice and try to get aome new heavy duty line on my poles.


----------



## southern yakker

I'm not sure if mcface is going but I'll most likely be hitting Bob Sikes at around 7 saturday.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Okay ill go too then that night. Hows the visibility there?


----------



## southern yakker

I'm not really sure now but it was pretty good last weekend


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Well because its going to be dark. Is there good lighting out there?


----------



## southern yakker

The lighting isn't the best out there but there is some from the other bridge. We bring a spotlight out so we can see where the fish is going and to net it.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Okay sounds good. Ill see you then. Should i just bring manhaden and live shrimp?


----------



## southern yakker

If all you want to catch is reds I'd say just bring men haden but if you want to catch other fish bring shrimp.


----------



## MathGeek

southern yakker said:


> If all you want to catch is reds I'd say just bring men haden but if you want to catch other fish bring shrimp.


I'd say always bring shrimp when chasing redfish. Work a pole with shrimp because nothing is better for redfish than a live croaker, white trout, sand trout, or pin fish. And the best way to catch them is on shrimp.


----------



## southern yakker

MathGeek said:


> I'd say always bring shrimp when chasing redfish. Work a pole with shrimp because nothing is better for redfish than a live croaker, white trout, sand trout, or pin fish. And the best way to catch them is on shrimp.


Last couple times I've gone out the only thing I caught was a couple cats on live and dead shrimp. I have had really good luck with menhaden for reds out there and I don't have to worry catching anything else.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Okay. Ill hit 3mb before i go to BS and get about 10 live pins. Then i meet you at BS around 7. By the way my name is Andrew.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ill bring a dozen shrimp too!


----------



## southern yakker

Alright man sounds good. My names logan


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Alright ill hollar at you on this thread when i arrive at BS.


----------



## Smarty

AVIDfisherman said:


> Okay. Ill hit 3mb before i go to BS and get about 10 live pins. Then i meet you at BS around 7. By the way my name is Andrew.


Throw your live pinfish out there for about 30 minutes. If nothing takes it then make it bleed by cutting slices vertically on one side without cutting into the gut cavity so it'll stay alive, bleed and struggle for a little while (maybe another 30 minutes). If no bites then cut the other side and repeat. If nothing then replace it with another fresh fish and put a balloon (I prefer a white balloon) or float about 5-6ft up the line and repeat the same process with the bait. Typically you'll have more luck with the bait on the bottom, but if that's not working you need to switch it up. I'll be working Saturday but would love to check in and see how ya'll are doing so be sure to post any success you've had. One night I'll catch you guys out there hopefully. Tight lines :thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker

By the way I'll be on the gulf breeze side.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Smarty said:


> Throw your live pinfish out there for about 30 minutes. If nothing takes it then make it bleed by cutting slices vertically on one side without cutting into the gut cavity so it'll stay alive, bleed and struggle for a little while (maybe another 30 minutes). If no bites then cut the other side and repeat. If nothing then replace it with another fresh fish and put a balloon (I prefer a white balloon) or float about 5-6ft up the line and repeat the same process with the bait. Typically you'll have more luck with the bait on the bottom, but if that's not working you need to switch it up. I'll be working Saturday but would love to check in and see how ya'll are doing so be sure to post any success you've had. One night I'll catch you guys out there hopefully. Tight lines :thumbsup:


Thanks for the advice. Im not a fan of balloons and bobbers. Ive always had the best action on the bottom. Ill try cutting technique you are talking about. Usually i have no problem getting something to eat the live pinfish. At 3 mile many times i am always left with just the pinfish head when i pull it up to check the bait now i hook my pinfish in the tail instead of through the lips. Seems there is more swimming activity when i hook them through the tail.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ive never fished the gulfbreeze side. I always go to the pensacola beach side. Whats the difference? Do i park at the octagon peir or the parking at the entrance of the gulf breeze side? I havent really scoped the gulf breeze side out..


----------



## southern yakker

I don't think there really is a difference but I get skunked every time I go to the Pensacola beach side. Yeah park where the octagon is.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Okay that makes sense. Alrighty. How long do you usually stay out till?


----------



## southern yakker

Depends on the fishing. Sometimes we will stay till 3 but most of the time till around 12.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

That works for me. Besides reds what else is out there that is common to catch? Should i bring my cooler?


----------



## southern yakker

Lately I haven't caught anything other than reds and cats but mainly well over slot. I've heard of some flounder off of there and I'm not sure about the trout.


----------



## MathGeek

southern yakker said:


> Lately I haven't caught anything other than reds and cats but mainly well over slot. I've heard of some flounder off of there and I'm not sure about the trout.


You mean hardheads, or are there some gafftops in the mix?


----------



## southern yakker

MathGeek said:


> You mean hardheads, or are there some gafftops in the mix?


Mainly hardheads but I have caught the occasional gafftop


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah flounder for sure i caught 3 off the pensacola beach side the other day. I rather not catch any cats they are a bitch to clean.


----------



## MathGeek

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yeah flounder for sure i caught 3 off the pensacola beach side the other day. I rather not catch any cats they are a bitch to clean.












I never complain about having to clean fish. I prefer not to be skunked and to have something for dinner. My wife makes great catfish po-boys.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

You have a great point there. Ill be happy with whatever i catch tomorrow night then. Wish me and southern much luck!


----------



## MathGeek

AVIDfisherman said:


> You have a great point there. Ill be happy with whatever i catch tomorrow night then. Wish me and southern much luck!


I look forward to hearing your report.


----------



## southern yakker

Hopefully we have something to report!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I agree lol. Hopefully its not dead out there i think we will do great im bringing 4 piles 2 of them have spider wire 20pound.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

2/3/13
Bull Reds are still very active. Caught my first ever bull red tonight of 40ins.
Southern Yakker pulled in a 35incher. Caught at bob sikes gulf breeze side off of manhaden. Had tons of other bites just couldn't set the hook. I will be out there tomorrow night too if anyone wants to join. 

P.S. I caught the 40incher off of 15lb walmart line off a shakespear reel. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MathGeek

AVIDfisherman said:


> 2/3/13
> Bull Reds are still very active. Caught my first ever bull red tonight of 40ins.
> Southern Yakker pulled in a 35incher. Caught at bob sikes gulf breeze side off of manhaden. Had tons of other bites just couldn't set the hook. I will be out there tomorrow night too if anyone wants to join.
> 
> P.S. I caught the 40incher off of 15lb walmart line off a shakespear reel. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Great job on the fish and the report. Congrats on landing one on the 15 lb line and the Shakespeare reel. I remember landing a big bull drum back in 2000 on 15 lb line and a Shakespeare reel from Wal-Mart. We had to let the thing go where ever it wanted for a long time before it tired out.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Thanks. It was a great type. I had to work the pole because of that horrible line. Im taking it to academy sports to get it re-strung with 25lb test. Yeah mine took atleast 3 runs and took me underneath the bridge. My 30lb leader was tore up.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

*hallowed ground*



AVIDfisherman said:


> 2/3/13
> Bull Reds are still very active. Caught my first ever bull red tonight of 40ins.
> Southern Yakker pulled in a 35incher. Caught at bob sikes gulf breeze side off of manhaden. Had tons of other bites just couldn't set the hook. I will be out there tomorrow night too if anyone wants to join.
> 
> P.S. I caught the 40incher off of 15lb walmart line off a shakespear reel. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


the 40" aka the magical unicorn of redfish:thumbup: nice job man ive caught a lot of 39 inchedrs but havent ever gotten a 40. good report


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Thanks! I think im going back again tonight.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

what time you going out there? if i can get away from the wife i might go out after the game.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ill be there around 7. I wont be able to stay up there really late.


----------



## MathGeek

We've had great success with hook-up rates (> 80%) using short shanked offset Mustad J hooks sized 6/0 to 11/0 with the size matched to the bait. We do not set the hook. We let the bait soak with the drag very loosely set. When the fish takes the bait and we notice it is taking line, we count to six slowly: one .... two .... three .... four .... five .... six .... and then slowly tighten the drag to a nice fighting level. When the fish feels the resistance, he'll make a good long run, which we allow if it is not headed for structure.

Our experience is that setting the hook pulls the bait from the fishes mouth more times than not, but the gradual tightening of the drag after a long six count yields a great percentage of hook ups.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

well maybe another time then with the game starting so late i probably wont be out there till 11 or later


----------



## AVIDfisherman

MathGeek said:


> We've had great success with hook-up rates (> 80%) using short shanked offset Mustad J hooks sized 6/0 to 11/0 with the size matched to the bait. We do not set the hook. We let the bait soak with the drag very loosely set. When the fish takes the bait and we notice it is taking line, we count to six slowly: one .... two .... three .... four .... five .... six .... and then slowly tighten the drag to a nice fighting level. When the fish feels the resistance, he'll make a good long run, which we allow if it is not headed for structure.
> 
> Our experience is that setting the hook pulls the bait from the fishes mouth more times than not, but the gradual tightening of the drag after a long six count yields a great percentage of hook ups.


I agree. The problem was i was using a 5/0 circle hook which worked okay but, i think a 6/0 circle hook would've worked a whole hell of a lot better i didn't realize how damn big their mouths were until I caught my first one. The hook being so small I had to make sure the hook set. Do to the small circle hooks I was using, I lost a lot of bait on casts. I will be buying bigger ones today. I'll report what happens tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> well maybe another time then with the game starting so late i probably wont be out there till 11 or later


i'll pick fishing over a super bowl anytime. I'm sure there will be another super bowl next year and all the highlights of the game will on on youtube. And if ol' Janet Jackson ain't performing at half-time i don't wanna watch it


----------



## MathGeek

AVIDfisherman said:


> I agree. The problem was i was using a 5/0 circle hook which worked okay but, i think a 6/0 circle hook would've worked a whole hell of a lot better i didn't realize how damn big their mouths were until I caught my first one. The hook being so small I had to make sure the hook set. Do to the small circle hooks I was using, I lost a lot of bait on casts. I will be buying bigger ones today. I'll report what happens tonight. :thumbsup:


When matching the size of the hook to the bait, there always should be some exposed gap remaining between the point and the bait. 5/0 is definitely too small, and 6/0 may be too small also, depending on the bait. We've caught several of our biggest redfish on 11/0.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Well i'll be honest both of the reds we hooked into were caught with 5/0 circle hooks. I missed 2 of them. Most likely do to the small size of the hook. I can always buy more hooks though  I will no longer mess with hooks 5/0 and below!


----------



## MathGeek

No need to be shy when it comes to hook size. The bull reds can handle it. The smaller hook is a 6/0 which we use for shrimp and small pieces of cracked crab. The big hook is an 11/0 Mustad which we use for hooking up freshly caught croaker and silver trout up to 12-13" long. There is no thrill quite like hearing the drag sing when soaking a 13" long croaker or trout on the 11/0 hook. We've also used this hook for frozen pogies or mullet.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Mhm. Okay tonight i'll do an experiment which hook is better i'll buy some big J hooks and big circle hooks and see which one does better. I think I will have a lot better luck with bigger hooks it will hold the bait on a little better too. I find keeping manhaden on the hook is kinda hard... It slips off so easily.


----------



## just add water

Do you guys use a steel leader for red fish? Can you just run the braided line to the hook? Should I run braided line to a mono leader and the take the mono right to the hook? Thanks


----------



## MathGeek

I almost never go with braided straight to the hook. 

When using shrimp or crab for bait, we usually use an 80 lb fluorocarbon leader, sometimes 60 lb fluorocarbon. With crab for bait, we've always caught redfish, black drum or gafftops: no need for a steel leader.

When hooking up a big (10-13") for bait on an 11/0 Mustad hook, I use a steel leader, because there is always a chance of a toothy critter rather than a redfish.

When hooking up intermediate sizes of pogy or mullet, I can go either way with the leader, either steel or fluorocarbon. In clear water during daylight, I prefer fluorocarbon.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I just used 2ft. 30lb fluorocarbon leader carolina rigged and i was getting hit last night. Did just fine with the 40in red i caught.


----------



## MathGeek

AVIDfisherman said:


> I just used 2ft. 30lb fluorocarbon leader carolina rigged and i was getting hit last night. Did just fine with the 40in red i caught.


A 30 lb fluorocarbon leader seems about right for 15 lb mono, but I like to keep the rating of the fluorocarbon leader 1.5 to 2x the main line because the head shakes and abrasion will put more stress on the leader than on the main line. Thus a 30 lb main line gets a 60 lb leader and 40-50 lb power pro main lines get the 80 lb leader. A 30 to 40 lb leader won't stand up to horsing a redfish away from pilings or jetties. 

Also, we are religious about checking leaders for abrasion and retying knots every day.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I had all my poles rigged wrong. I just re-rigged them all. Well im about to head out there soon to bob sikes. Wish me luck! Hopefully another night full of redfish!


----------



## southern yakker

Honestly I've caught many reds on 12 inch 30 lb test leaders just fine and hardly ever snapped. You dont have to use steel for reds but I like to because if they hit the pilons with it you ate screwed most likely on mono/flouro. I agree check your leaders regularly for abrasion.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah i agree after 2 runs with reds on the same rod i foumd some damage to my fluoro 30lb leader.


----------



## just add water

Thanks I have been using all steel leaders. Will switch over and try a different leader


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ive heard reds have good eye sight then again ive seen people catch em' with steel leaders too. They are so unpredictable..


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

*steel leader*

until a month ago or so i always used steel leader just in case a shark or other toothy creature got hold of it. never had any problem getting reds to bite on it. and when something bites thru the mono leader it just pisses me off to never know what it was. i think you may sacrifice a few bites with steel but as we come into summer youll lose a lot more fish using mono or flourocarbon, just my opinion


----------



## holicori

Well, last night I had a red hook up on my shark leader, 500lb steel cable....so its possible you can catch them with steel (caught quite a few myself) but its just not necessary for the steel.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> until a month ago or so i always used steel leader just in case a shark or other toothy creature got hold of it. never had any problem getting reds to bite on it. and when something bites thru the mono leader it just pisses me off to never know what it was. i think you may sacrifice a few bites with steel but as we come into summer youll lose a lot more fish using mono or flourocarbon, just my opinion


During the winter months i'll just stick to my fluorocarbon leaders. If it's a shark he can have it. Definitely when summer comes around i'll probably be switching to steel leaders depeding on what i'm fishing for. Me and missplaced_idoahoan will be reporting from bob sikes tomorrow night. High tide is between 530-8pm hopefully we will be hooking them up!


----------



## southern yakker

I might be able to make it out there tonight. I'll find out after school


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Alright cool deal hope to see you out there. Honestly ill be packing up around 1130 because i gotta work that next morning.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

ill be out there right around six gonna have some menhaden and cigar minnows, tide and weather are looking pretty good should be a good night.


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah I'll be out there tonight. Not sure what time I'll get out there should be no later than 7 hopefully earlier.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Im here now. Im trying to have my line in right as high tide starts lol. Look forward to seeing yall.


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be there in about fifteen minutes. His far down are y'all?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Missplaced_idahoan just got his first 29" redfish of the night. I didnt think theyd be this small out here.


----------



## Smarty

I'm going to try to get out there by about 9pm. I'll be the old dude draggin a bunch of crap!


----------



## southern yakker

You going ti gulf breeze or beach side?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

*slow night but not too bad*

managed that 29" that avid mentioned and a 26" just as i was leaving. didnt figure the slot reds would be out there but ill take a slot red over a bull red any day.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Hell yeah. How did it taste? I need to bring a little stove out there!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Anyone trying to go out to the gulf breeze side tonight?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Damn i wish i could! I just now looked at the post if i would've known earlier i would have.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Didn't go anyway, wife was being crazy ima shoot for Friday. Maybe if I take her to a nice dinner tomorrow she'll leave me alone


----------



## AVIDfisherman

haha i have to take mine friday night to dinner. So, i won't be able to go till Saturday. Unless I can talk her into fishing after dinner! But, i doubt it


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Caught this 30in Black Drum off a big juicy live shrimp. It fried up real nice and tasted great!


----------



## Death From Above

No need to get all high tech for bull reds. Don't waste flourocarbon. Any heavy mono (60-80 lb test) set up carolina with a 4-6 oz egg sinker will works. Try stomping on a big mullet head or a whole croaker. Will guarantee a bull red.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ive got it all covered


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Death From Above said:


> No need to get all high tech for bull reds. Don't waste flourocarbon. Any heavy mono (60-80 lb test) set up carolina with a 4-6 oz egg sinker will works. Try stomping on a big mullet head or a whole croaker. Will guarantee a bull red.


 wow i thought i was over-doing it with a 3oz egg sinker and 40lb mono. lately ive be using 20lb mono leader and 2 oz weights, dunno if its helped but ive done pretty good lately. id like to think that the dish dont see that 20lb leader


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah that is a little over kill.. 4-6oz sinkers? I will also continue to use flourocarbon leaders. Its expensive because it works. My biggest weight is probably 3oz which i think is a little too much. Im catching them on the set up i have.


----------



## holicori

I use 4oz when its calm at sykes, and 6 oz when its rough. Works perfectly. Also use 65lb power pro on 2 poles, and 50lb mono on one, Never had a line break. I did have something bite my hook literally in half though yesterday. Not a scimpy hook either.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

You should come up there with us one night when me yakker and idahoan go fishing.


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah we need to have a PFF get together out there!

I think next time I go out I'm gonna try and get one on some light tackle fun next time!
As for my main tackle I use 30 pound mono with a steel leader.the only time i ever break off is if i get wrapped around a piling.I'm about to change to fluorocarbon though. The biggest weight I use is three ounces and it works just fine.


----------



## Austin

I guess I'd get laughed at since I don't use anything over 15lb test for redfish..


----------



## southern yakker

I've caught many redfish on 15 pound test. That used to be all I used until i got my bigger reels and it worked just fine. I'm hoping to catch a big red on my 550 with 8 pound test on it. Man that would be fun!


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> I've caught many redfish on 15 pound test. That used to be all I used until i got my bigger reels and it worked just fine. I'm hoping to catch a big red on my 550 with 8 pound test on it. Man that would be fun!


FUN. Exactly!! Light tackle battles with big fish are the greatest. Especially from a pier or bridge.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Austin said:


> FUN. Exactly!! Light tackle battles with big fish are the greatest. Especially from a pier or bridge.


Couldn't agree more. I bought this new rod called a rhino something (Indestructible). It had 12lb test on it. Maybe only a 100yds of line on it and still caught a fat drum on it. It was more fun then catching something on my bigger poles.


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Couldn't agree more. I bought this new rod called a rhino something (Indestructible). It had 12lb test on it. Maybe only a 100yds of line on it and still caught a fat drum on it. It was more fun then catching something on my bigger poles.


Man I'm surprised you got that fat boy up! Hopefully my redless streak wears off soon and I can get one on super light tackle!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

southern yakker said:


> Man I'm surprised you got that fat boy up! Hopefully my redless streak wears off soon and I can get one on super light tackle!


HA! your way younger then me and i still feel like a rookie fishing next to you. if you start catching fish i dont think we can be friends anymore:whistling:


----------



## southern yakker

missplaced_idahoan said:


> HA! your way younger then me and i still feel like a rookie fishing next to you. if you start catching fish i dont think we can be friends anymore:whistling:


Haha man I think avid is my bad luck. Haven't got one since the first night we fished together. Hopefully next time I go out we aren't friends because I need to catch me one!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Haha man I think avid is my bad luck. Haven't got one since the first night we fished together. Hopefully next time I go out we aren't friends because I need to catch me one!


Thats damn dirty yakker! Im telling you those treble hooks are your bad luck. I know you got more fishing poles then just them 2 too. Try putting 3 out like me and idohan do! Maube youre 'luck' rubbed off on me.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

:blink:


AVIDfisherman said:


> Thats damn dirty yakker! Im telling you those treble hooks are your bad luck. I know you got more fishing poles then just them 2 too. Try putting 3 out like me and idohan do! Maube youre 'luck' rubbed off on me.


 agreed on the two poles you always bring out atleast 3-4 throw them all in the water.... whats the worst that could happen someone has to reel in one while your reeling in the other??


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> :blink:
> agreed on the two poles you always bring out atleast 3-4 throw them all in the water.... whats the worst that could happen someone has to reel in one while your reeling in the other??


Exactly. I hate being out there by myself and having all of then out there. Its kinda scary lol. You just have to hope like hell nothing else hits your other poles.


----------



## MathGeek

We keep the drag on unattended poles set really loose so a big fish could not possibly pull one into the water.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I do the same. The thing is if i happen to catch a fish on my light tackle pole the fight is a little longer then normal. While im still fighting another one of my poles go off. And there is only a matter of time before the poll runs outta line. Fishing on piers when they know they are hooked they always seem to run for a structure too.


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah I'll be bringing some more poles out. Hell I have like 6 poles in my truck I just don't bring em all. Hopefully I can get my friends to come out Friday and we will have a full cart of reels


----------



## holicori

I always take 4 but spread them out. Sit them in the holes on sykes and they will not go over. Trust me I've had full drag on a bull red one night while sleeping. Pole was doubled o'er and reeled it up and a bull. I would set drag loose enough they can run... But tight enough they are wore before most your line is gone


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Yeah I'll be bringing some more poles out. Hell I have like 6 poles in my truck I just don't bring em all. Hopefully I can get my friends to come out Friday and we will have a full cart of reels


Man you gotta leave at least 3 spots open on that cart haha i hate toting all my stuff back lol


----------



## AVIDfisherman

holicori said:


> I always take 4 but spread them out. Sit them in the holes on sykes and they will not go over. Trust me I've had full drag on a bull red one night while sleeping. Pole was doubled o'er and reeled it up and a bull. I would set drag loose enough they can run... But tight enough they are wore before most your line is gone


Thats a good idea ill try that. I just hate losing tackle im real thrifty when it comes to that haha


----------



## holicori

Only time I lose tackle is if it gets caught on a rock. Can count on 1 hand how many times I've snapped line. Its seldom


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

holicori said:


> I always take 4 but spread them out. Sit them in the holes on sykes and they will not go over. Trust me I've had full drag on a bull red one night while sleeping. Pole was doubled o'er and reeled it up and a bull. I would set drag loose enough they can run... But tight enough they are wore before most your line is gone


 i tried setting drag tight and had problems with the circle hooks not getting in there as deep as needed and they would spit the hook more often then not, maybe just need to set it a little tighter?


----------



## holicori

Yea. I used to break line a lot... Cuz I only had 30lb...since I've I upgraded to 65lb power pro. I've always hooked up pretty much. I'd say if theyI the the do eventually bite it... Its about a 90% hook up rate for me... And normally I only lose them when I'm trying to net all by myself. But if you think about it... The tighter the drag... The more resistance... Means the harder the hooks going to set. 

I did lose one yesterday... But thats literally only because he literally broke a 6/0.eagle claw hook in half. thats saying a good bit. Normally now I keep drag slightly looser. I keep it where I have to give it a decent pull to come out (mostly incase a shark gets it) to but once I've got pole in hand I tighten it... Snug pull (not a jerk) to make sure hook is in the good then I loosen the drag a lot. I have a conventional reel and use my thumb to add pressure to help tire him... But unless he goes for a structure I let him have it pretty easy. If goes for structure I tighten it hard and jerk him away. 

When I first started my hook ups were about 40%. Now it's very rare I lose one and its normally something stupid like a broken hook. Nvr lost one to the structure yet though (knock on wood)


----------



## holicori

I've been got some heavy duty rods too... Roller rocker Penns. On my lighter poles I set drag just a little looser. I but I did have one medium action shakespeare rod with drag fully tight and thats the one I woke up to little bent over the rail on bob sykes. I'm serious... If you put them in those holes your pole will not go over. Then you can set drag as tight as your line can handle.


----------



## holicori

Sorry my English is so bad... My phone is autocorrect in everything today and it's awful!


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah I'm gonna rig me some more set ups and I'll make sure to leave you some spaces on the cart.Haha. I'm about to switch to circle hooks next time I GI out.I'm gonna rig me a couple lighter tackle set ups and have some fun.I'm trying to get a couple of my friends to join me Friday.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

well im headed out friday evening im bringing a two rookies with, but maybe the rain will send them packing early. looks like a good surf and warm weather with 5-15mph wind so should be perfect conditions. lets see how many PFFers we can get together. maybe if theres atleast a few we can have a small pot on biggest fish brought up???? just an idea ill be headed out around 630-7pm. whos in?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Yeah I'm gonna rig me some more set ups and I'll make sure to leave you some spaces on the cart.Haha. I'm about to switch to circle hooks next time I GI out.I'm gonna rig me a couple lighter tackle set ups and have some fun.I'm trying to get a couple of my friends to join me Friday.


Im just kidding man ill tote my stuff if i have too. My tax money came in im about to go buy a cart from that dude on here. So ill quit using yours. And man am i gonna spend some money at the outcast sale!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> well im headed out friday evening im bringing a two rookies with, but maybe the rain will send them packing early. looks like a good surf and warm weather with 5-15mph wind so should be perfect conditions. lets see how many PFFers we can get together. maybe if theres atleast a few we can have a small pot on biggest fish brought up???? just an idea ill be headed out around 630-7pm. whos in?


I agree more people the marrier. If you could only see the water now. Calmest ive seen in the past couple of weeks no bites yet.


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Im just kidding man ill tote my stuff if i have too. My tax money came in im about to go buy a cart from that dude on here. So ill quit using yours. And man am i gonna spend some money at the outcast sale!


Man its all good. That's what the carts for is hauling everybodys gear. I wish I could spend as much as I usually do but man I want a boat!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Man its all good. That's what the carts for is hauling everybodys gear. I wish I could spend as much as I usually do but man I want a boat!


Yeah that would be nice. Id chip in gas for that!


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yeah that would be nice. Id chip in gas for that!


Hell yeah man. Gonna be another month or two till I get it but this summer its gonna be on!!!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Hell yeah. What are you gonna go after? Goliath? Haha


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Hell yeah. What are you gonna go after? Goliath? Haha


Man I'm gonna go after everything and when I'm not fishing there should be a good split tail spot at Pensacola beach :thumbup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Just hooked into a 36" great fight she was prego. Lowered her down in the net. Will post pictures when i get home..


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Man I'm gonna go after everything and when I'm not fishing there should be a good split tail spot at Pensacola beach :thumbup:


Cool. Like surf fishing? Or the pier?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ended up having 2 different leaders and hooks in her mouth. Connected to about 20ft of line. (Removed all of it as best as possible) Looks like I got someone elses catch!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

wow, fat ole girl. hopefully her friends will be there tomorrow night. menhaden or shrimp?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> wow, fat ole girl. hopefully her friends will be there tomorrow night. menhaden or shrimp?


Im bringing both i caught that drum off shrimp.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Ill see you out there tonight. a little rain never killed anyone and its been a couple weeks since i caught a bull red, so i think its time.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah if it aint raining too bad ill be there too!


----------

